# PH Chart



## psychoGMRS (Apr 21, 2011)

-New to the Forum-

I didn't a search and couldn't find what I was looking for. 

I have 60 and 130 gallon tanks. I want to rebuild one into a solid cichlid tank. I've learned that there are certain south american cichlids that still don't get along. They also have different PH levels. I really want to find a gallary of south american cichlids and there PH levels needed. So I know which I can put together and still have them happy and colorfull. 

Does anyone know where I can find a Chart with each species spacific PH levels (as well as a picture for each)

Thanks,
psychoGMRS


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about matching the PH with the fish. Most of the CA/SA Cichlids at the LFS have never been to SA or CA.

With PH what is important is maintaining a constant, stable value. Let the fish you get adjust to the water you have. You and the fish will be better off.


----------

